
Ask HN: Can you recommend some quality videos on C language? - 4919
I made a quick search on youtube and only basic tutorials showed up
======
natch
One answer, and it is solved: on iTunes, under Podcasts, search for a Stanford
course called "Programming Paradigms." The first few lectures by Jerry Cain
cover C and he is great at getting down to the detail and really clarifying
the fundamentals such as pointers.

From a CS perspective, it's a basic introductory class, but the level of
detail means that following this course will get you very clear on C as well
as what you need to understand before C like memory layout.

